# NEW 2011 Doinker Platinum Hi-Mod Stabilizer and Platinum mounts :)



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

I know I am loving mine!!


----------



## sues (Apr 25, 2007)

Yes, i have a new Platium Stabilizer there great well worth the money, all i need now is the Platium side mounts and V-Bar and that will complete the set


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## smwal023 (Jul 14, 2010)

how much is all the platium staff


----------



## shawnnv (Dec 13, 2008)

These stabs are sweet i got them a month or so ago and have already seen a significant jump in my average scores for Indoors will find out about outdoors in a few months... You all should check them out they are sweet!!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

smwal023 said:


> how much is all the platium staff


We hope to have the 2011 MSRP posted on our site later today.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

smwal023 said:


> how much is all the platium staff


$269 msrp


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Very nice looking stuff!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Yes sir


----------



## craigos (Aug 29, 2005)

I was fortunate enough to get a set of the 33" fronts and 15" sides from Erik and they are wonderful. Very well made, the new vbar is so solid and adjustable. The best quality available.


----------



## BowStrapped (Aug 3, 2010)

When will retailers be carrying these ?


----------



## mikenegus (Mar 26, 2009)

$269.00 for the set? Or just the front stab?


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

BowStrapped said:


> When will retailers be carrying these ?


They should be able to order them now.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

mikenegus said:


> $269.00 for the set? Or just the front stab?


Front bar.


----------

